# Marinaded Turkey Breasts



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Fired up the gas grill and tossed in a smoker box for today's meal. I did bacon wrapped turkey breasts and poppers. I also grilled up some desert while the grill was hot.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

How did you do the peaches?? Just toss them on the grill?? How do you tell when they are done?

Darin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Finger_Mullet said:


> How did you do the peaches?? Just toss them on the grill?? How do you tell when they are done?
> 
> Darin


I put them on a hot grill face down for 5-6 minutes. Just want them to get some grill marks and hot. Then I flipped them over and fille the seed hole with a mix of butter and brown sugar. About 10-12 minutes total time on the grill.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Gonna have to try that. 

Darin


----------

